
Edging in: the biggest science news of 2015 - jseliger
http://www.scottaaronson.com/blog/?p=2612
======
zekevermillion
I just stumbled onto fellow TCS alum Aaronson's writing late last year, a
happy discovery, via Quantum Computing since Democritus. I don't know of any
contemporaries who write so eloquently on the big questions.

------
imh
His comment on being edited made me think of something that is a bit of a
tangent. I like the way he writes on his blog. He has personality. I wonder if
more lay people would read tech writing if more of the personality of the
writers came through. So rather than discouraging it, should editors encourage
it?

